

It's Not Entirely Crazy to Think the Universe Could Exist in a Hologram - hseldon15
http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/science/2013/12/hologram_universe_physics_reconciling_gravity_and_quantum_mechanics.html

======
colanderman
So, am I very far off in my belief that a reasonable "lay" explanation why the
universe should be "holographic" (i.e. embodies one fewer dimension than we
perceive) is that the universe adheres to the uncertainty principle?

i.e. The uncertainty principle says we can never measure all four space-time
dimensions of a particle; we must always sacrifice one entirely or accuracy in
two or more. What more reasonable explanation than that there are in fact only
three dimensions to start with?

(Note that the uncertainty principle naturally arises from other systems when
viewed at a higher dimensionality. e.g. Any one-dimensional signal, such as
sound, exhibits uncertainty when viewed in two dimensions, such as time vs.
frequency.)

